# my assassin snails are from green peace?



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

they don't touch any snails... I have regular round snails and MTS snails and they just don't touch them... I put them in my snail tank today you think it takes time for them to actually assassinate other snails?

funny they eat the crap in the aqaurium but not the snails... I want them to be cold blooded killers.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The title of the thread is great lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Are your snail sizes totally different? Assassins will usually only eat snails roughly their own size. So larger assassins dont really bother with small snails and vice versa. 

It might also be they are just adjusting....though they are pretty hardy and should start attacking them soon.

lastly, with the case of ponds, I find my assassins will usually eat them last. Ponds are faster than MTS and rams, so in a tank with a mix population, generally speaking, your MTSs will go faster than the ponds.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Hitch said:


> lastly, with the case of ponds, I find my assassins will usually eat them last. Ponds are faster than MTS and rams, so in a tank with a mix population, generally speaking, your MTSs will go faster than the ponds.


I have found this too!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Also, they'll eat a snail every week or so. So don't expect them to devour a whole bunch overnight


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hitch said:


> ..lastly, with the case of ponds, I find my assassins will usually eat them last. Ponds are faster than MTS and rams, so in a tank with a mix population, generally speaking, your MTSs will go faster than the ponds.


Yup, I agree, given enough space, I've seen a pond snail out run an assasin snail before.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Also, they'll eat a snail every week or so. So don't expect them to devour a whole bunch overnight


oops I also thought that they would eat 2..3 snails per day hehe

actually I dumped them in my snail tank and few pond snails and mts passed by them almost ran over them and they didn't do anything maybe not hungry I don't know but I was really surprised that an MTS runs over them and they don't care.

it's like giving me this nice expensive chocolate ice cream and I refuse... that will never happen even if I'm not hungry I'll find a way to eat it 

thanks.


----------

